# Older puppy drooling CONSTANTLY



## VizslaChief (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi guys. I’ve searched this forum and can’t find any problems similar to what we’re dealing with. We have an 8 month old male vizsla who started drooling constantly about two weeks ago. Before this it didn’t happen. There don’t seem to be any triggers. He does it while sleeping, playing, or just sitting and relaxing. I’ve searched his mouth and there isn’t anything stuck between teeth or the roof of his mouth. No sores or bad smells either. He’s happy, eating, and pooping like normal. Just won’t stop drooling. It hangs off his jowels constantly. What could be causing this? Should we be concerned? Please help!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Have you talked to the breeder? Or a Vet? By the way, have you considered obtaining Pet Insurance? I hope that this problem is treated soon.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know some other owners have had the same problem. I just don't know if they ever found the reason. 
Here's a link to a few things that could be the cause.

https://drmartypets.com/dog-drooling-stomach-problems/


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

My 8 month old male Vizsla had the same drooling problem, but it did not last long (2 days and nights) I am suspicious of the shots he had gotten 6 hours before the drool began to pour: Influenza and a lepto booster. He has stopped the drooling as of 2 days ago.


----------

